# Holy Spirit



## big O (Mar 8, 2007)

II Cor.3:7-8 There was no life in the ten commandments just death. As Moses was coming down from the mountain, his face was shining because of the glory of the law. But the law was passing away. Now the minisrty of the Holy Spirit is more glorious! If the law could make the face of Moses shine. Then the Holy Spirit which gives life should be able to illuminate even you and I as believers.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

True, we're not saved by the law but by the blood of Jesus Christ but don't you think what God sent to us in the 10 commandments lets us know how we should live and treat others. Isn't that one thing the Holy Spirit uses to touch us? Just because "Calvary covers it all", should live like those who don't know Jesus? I think there will always be "life" in the commandment of God.


----------

